# Speed Star Wheel D5R



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Speed Star Wheel (SSW) & The Tire Rack (TTR), introduces the latest and most popular
of the JDM's (Japanese Domestic Market), wheels to the U.S. market. Their aggressive
fitment along with a deep, highly polished, anodized lip and multi-piece styling give
your vehicle a high tech look that surely will stand out in the crowd.
The wheels that you're looking at are not to be confused with SSR (Speed Star Racing),
wheels. These SSW are constructed using a regular cast method. They *do not* use the 
SSF process. As previously stated, the finish is anodized. These wheels are not clear
coated. Proper care of the wheels (Not using Acid based cleaners), will assure many
many years of like new appearance.
WARNING: Wheel has an anodized wheel lip, which is not 
compatible with chemical wheel cleaners of any kind. The 
wheel finish is easily damaged by road salt or other melting
agents used on roads during the winter months. No finish 
warranty is supplied with this wheel. 

18X7.5 4-100 ET43 SSW D5R 385.00 18-19 lbs.
Available in Both Finishes



 Wheel & Tire packages are
mounted and balanced with Road Force
Hunter Balancing and if required, include
new lug hardware, Hubcentric Rings,
Center Caps and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable).






As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 1:10 PM 10-29-2004_


----------

